# Mig Vapor or similar



## Hooked (8/12/21)

I'm looking for a Mig Vapor 21 Clear Fusion (pic below), *OR *any other *thin *vape pen.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/12/21)

Could these work?
https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Batteries
https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Tanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Could these work?
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Batteries
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Tanks



Ah! How could I forget about eciggies? I'll pass the info on to the person who is looking for it. A million thanks @Dela Rey Steyn!


----------

